# Eastern Conference Playoffs - First Rd: (7) Boston Celtics @ (2) Detroit Pistons



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Vote based on who you think would win in a seven game series.

Open to all. 

You cannot vote for your matchup, or conference. *















*GM: Premier

C - Andrew Bogut/Kendrick Perkins
PF - Vladi Radmanović/Darko Miličić
SF - Lebron James/David Lee/Damien Wilkins
SG - Saras Jasikevičius/Tony Allen/Julius Hodge
PG - Jason Terry/ Jason Hart
*



*@*











* GM: New Jazzy Nets

C- Jeff Foster/ Rafael Araujo
PF- Shawn Marion/Austin Croshere/Clifford Robinson
SF- Ron Artest/Grant Hill
SG- Corey Maggette / Bernard Robinson
PG- Baron Davis/ Smush Parker / Travis Diener
*


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I think this is a very good matchup. I voted for Detroit, but I felt that could change. Ron Artest could probably do a decent job defending LeBron. But if he could and was willing to deflect off to Terry and Bogut more than he normally would, they could score more. Detroit would probably be able to score a lot off of Boston, however


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

LeBron and Terry won it for me, along with the fact I see too many players on Detroit that need the ball to be effective (Davis, Maggs, Smush). I'd have to say Boston would win this in about 7 in real life.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Talent-wise, Detroit wins; however, in a seven game series, I have no doubt that the Celtics would win.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

voted for Boston


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

How long you keeping these polls up?


My God........never mind.

You should put [WINNER] next to the guys who have won.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> How long you keeping these polls up?
> 
> 
> My God........never mind.
> ...


initially only 2-3 days, then I got lazy, and this one was always tied


yeah, I thought about doing that..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

well, I can't do it because not much fits on some of them on the title.


----------

